# UTA Youth Coyote Hunt



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Below is the information from the Utah Trappers Association website about this years youth hunt. This is a great event for the kids. Every kid walks away with something. Last year there were about 30 guns given away to the kids. If you want more info, send me a PM. I will be there with my 2 daughters. 

They also accept donated prizes for this also. I will have that information at another time. They can be mailed to me and I will hand deliver them or I will get you the information on where the send them. 

HUNT INFO 

Welcome all coyote hunters to the 8th annual U.T.A. Youth Coyote Hunt November 10th, 2007 


This will be a state wide hunt for all interested coyote hunters. With a special invite to youth hunters age 17 and under accompanied by a responsible adult. Please make sure any youth hunters on your team are old enough to have a positive and fun experience and above all that they are safe. We strongly encourage all youth hunters using firearms to have successfully completed a hunter’s safety course. 

The basics of this hunt are as follows: 

· Teams may consist of up to 3 adults and 3 youth 

· Entry fees are $25 per adult, 1 youth participates free for each paid adult. Additional youth participants will be $20 each, to help cover costs of prizes. 

· Each team must include one current member of the UTA or one team member must pay $20 to become a member 

· Plaques will be awarded for 1st thru 5th place 

· Prizes will be awarded in separate drawings for adults and youth. All participants will be eligible for prizes. Prizes will be awarded in Nephi at the end of the hunt 

· All youth participants Will win a prize 

· All proceeds from entry fees will be used to purchase prizes 

· There will be no cash prizes 

· All teams must check in after the hunt at the Juab County fairgrounds in Nephi no later than 6 pm November 10th at which time food, trophies and prizes will be awarded 

· The youngest participants will not be eligible to win firearms or knives, but will be eligible for all other prizes. Prizes will be arranged to suite the appropriate age group. 

Due to the rapid growth of this hunt, we will be capping it at 80 teams this year. So make sure you get your pre-registration form sent in early. Any pre-registration received post marked after November 1st, will NOT be accepted. A Pre-registration form is available . Last year we had nearly 400 participants. Securing enough prizes is becoming difficult: therefore we strongly encourage all participants to make an effort to assist in gathering prizes to be awarded. For each $25 worth of prizes, or cash donations you bring in, you will be entered in a separate drawing for a gun (specific gun not yet determined). Please put serious effort into gathering at least one prize to ensure all participants a good opportunity to win. The prize you gather may well mean the difference of you or someone else on your team winning a prize or going home empty handed. Also please get a business card or letterhead from the prize donor so they can be recognized for their generosity. The donors name will be put in yet a separate drawing for a gun. 

Also this year, we will be giving out the “Chopper Miller spirit of the hunt award” This prize should be the most coveted award of the night. To qualify for this award, you must write a story of a previous years memorable moment participating in the youth hunt, and send it in with your application. The story that best captures the true spirit of the youth hunting experience will be presented the award. Please don’t miss your chance at winning this great prize. 

Our intent is to hold an event where all have fun and share the sport we all love with Our Youth. The organizers of this hunt put great effort into assuring a fun, safe and memorable experience for all. We hope you share this goal with us. If you have any questions, comments, or suggestions please feel free to contact me. 



P.S. Deadline for entry- November 1st.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

This sounds like a fun event. 8)


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

So are the prizes mainly awarded for the most coyotes killed? Also is this only a one day hunt, because if you hunt in box elder county it would be hard to only hunt that one day and show up in nephi at six. just wondering a little bit more about the event and the rules in general. thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes it is a 1 day hunt. The only prize for the most coyotes is a plaque. The other prizes are all done with a drawing. All kids will get a prize. There are usually some real nice prizes. I had a custom call maker make a call for me to donate and he is making some more to donated him self. Last year there were about 30 guns given to the kids. Real nice guns. It is not designed to be a competion. It is to get kids into hunting and for everyone to have a good time.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

si is the only day of hunting the same day you have to meet down in nephi? We hunt coyotes up in box elder so it would be impossible to get a good hunt and make it down that far in a single day. Also can you have a group of two or three kids? My friends and I are sixteen and seventeen and we wondered if we could make a team? also how many kids are going to be in this thing? you said thirty guns were givin out, how many kids were there? basically what are the chances? thanks


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have no idea how many kids will be in it, there were a couple hundred last year. I dont run it and all the entries are not in. If you read the rules, "With a special invite to youth hunters age 17 and under accompanied by a responsible adult". It also has the entry fees. 

All teams must check in after the hunt at the Juab County fairgrounds in Nephi no later than 6 pm November 10th at which time food, trophies and prizes will be awarded. That is the same day as the hunt.

If you are looking for a contest that you are guaranteed to win a gun then this is not for you. There are no guaranties. The idea of this is to have a fun hunt. IT IS NOT A CONTEST. all coyotes will be temperature tested to be sure they were killed during the hunt. 

Your chances of winning a gun in the drawing are better if you register for the hunt than if you dont.


----------



## Shummy (Sep 24, 2007)

I believe I saw a picture of the call you had made, is it from Kerry? If it is it's sweet, and some kid will be lucky to hang it around their neck. First rate calls!!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Was it the horn howler you saw? He did a great job on it for me. His wife carved a couple of coyotes in it also. It is sitting at home waiting for some kid to claim it. I would like to hear what it sounds like. He is sending me some calls that he wants to donate also. He does a great job on his calls. They have real good sound. I designed one and had him build it for me. I even bought a closed reed from him for my wife. He has another new one that I am going to get.


----------

